# Room Price, Job and Scooter Price in Central Rome



## heewoncho

Hello,

I am a 20 year old student planning to move into central rome for 3 months to do a language course and a history of art course.

In terms of living, the language course offers single room accomodation for students (almost like a hostel i guess) with shared bathrooms and kitchen costing between 14-20 euros a night.. I was wondering if this is a reasonable price? I have also had advice from others to look for flyers and stuff to stay with other landlords but think it would only be worth risking and doing this if the prices offered by the language school are definitely too expensive.

On the other hand, I am also looking for a job to help support funding my time in rome. I'm not looking for anything amazing - just looking to make some money through dish-washing and bar work etc.. I've been told it's a bit risky and difficult to try look for a job once I get there so was wondering if there is any way to try find a job now before I head off?

Thirdly, I am planning to rent a scooter for my time there.

1000 euros for 90 days of rental is a price I found on the internet.. Are there much cheaper places? Also, could it be cheaper to buy a second hand one and then sell it at the end of my use? Also, does one need a driver's license to drive one?

Sorry about the bombardment of questions - any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks very much
Yours

Hee-Won


----------



## Joppa

heewoncho said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a 20 year old student planning to move into central rome for 3 months to do a language course and a history of art course.
> 
> In terms of living, the language course offers single room accomodation for students (almost like a hostel i guess) with shared bathrooms and kitchen costing between 14-20 euros a night.. I was wondering if this is a reasonable price? I have also had advice from others to look for flyers and stuff to stay with other landlords but think it would only be worth risking and doing this if the prices offered by the language school are definitely too expensive.
> 
> On the other hand, I am also looking for a job to help support funding my time in rome. I'm not looking for anything amazing - just looking to make some money through dish-washing and bar work etc.. I've been told it's a bit risky and difficult to try look for a job once I get there so was wondering if there is any way to try find a job now before I head off?
> 
> Thirdly, I am planning to rent a scooter for my time there.
> 
> 1000 euros for 90 days of rental is a price I found on the internet.. Are there much cheaper places? Also, could it be cheaper to buy a second hand one and then sell it at the end of my use? Also, does one need a driver's license to drive one?
> 
> Sorry about the bombardment of questions - any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks very much
> Yours
> 
> Hee-Won


Your spelling suggests you may be a US citizen, even though currently living in England. As such, you have no right to work in Italy without a long-stay student visa (usually 6 months to a year), which will make it illegal for you to do a part-time work. So we need clarification.
As for the cost of accommodation, for a 3-month stay, it will be difficult to get a regular rental property, which is normally for a year or longer. Normal tourist accommodation will be much higher than what your language school is quotng, so I'd take it. 
I wouldn't advise renting a scooter in Rome if you value your life and limbs, unless you have extensive experience of riding one in congested streets. Just rely on good and cheap public transport (bus, metro, tram) for getting around, and trains for longer trips.


----------



## heewoncho

Joppa said:


> Your spelling suggests you may be a US citizen, even though currently living in England. As such, you have no right to work in Italy without a long-stay student visa (usually 6 months to a year), which will make it illegal for you to do a part-time work. So we need clarification.
> As for the cost of accommodation, for a 3-month stay, it will be difficult to get a regular rental property, which is normally for a year or longer. Normal tourist accommodation will be much higher than what your language school is quotng, so I'd take it.
> I wouldn't advise renting a scooter in Rome if you value your life and limbs, unless you have extensive experience of riding one in congested streets. Just rely on good and cheap public transport (bus, metro, tram) for getting around, and trains for longer trips.


Thank you very much for the kind response. I am in fact a South Korean citizen - I've been studying in England for a while.. Any spelling mistakes are simply down to my lack of being able to write good english! 

I understand the point about work permits and visas etc but would it not be possible to get a 'cash-in-hand' job?

Thanks again,
Yours

Hee-Won


----------



## Joppa

heewoncho said:


> Thank you very much for the kind response. I am in fact a South Korean citizen - I've been studying in England for a while.. Any spelling mistakes are simply down to my lack of being able to write good english!
> 
> I understand the point about work permits and visas etc but would it not be possible to get a 'cash-in-hand' job?


If you are using Schengen's visa-free stay of 90 days to attend your course as a South Korean, as you are entitled to, you have no right to work, and cash-in-hand job (illegal work) can lead to arrest and deportation. Italian police are getting hot on checking IDs of foreigners, and there will be few employers willing to risk hiring illegals, as there are plenty of Eastern Europeans, other EU citizens and long-stay students who are legit. Unemployment there is very high, worse than in UK. So don't expect to pick up casual work, and take enough money to cover your costs while studying.


----------



## NickZ

20€ a night is 600€ month. For a shared room? If you're lucky you might find a group of students renting a room for half that. Of course it depends on when you go. How much time you have to waste. How much risk you want to take in finding a place.

A scooter needs a license. The smallest need an A the more powerful a B. If you have an IDP then you have a B. Buying won't be possible since you won't have residence. Plus the insurance issues.


----------



## heewoncho

Joppa said:


> If you are using Schengen's visa-free stay of 90 days to attend your course as a South Korean, as you are entitled to, you have no right to work, and cash-in-hand job (illegal work) can lead to arrest and deportation. Italian police are getting hot on checking IDs of foreigners, and there will be few employers willing to risk hiring illegals, as there are plenty of Eastern Europeans, other EU citizens and long-stay students who are legit. Unemployment there is very high, worse than in UK. So don't expect to pick up casual work, and take enough money to cover your costs while studying.


I see! Thank you very much for the swift replies.

Yours
Hee-Won


----------



## heewoncho

NickZ said:


> 20€ a night is 600€ month. For a shared room? If you're lucky you might find a group of students renting a room for half that. Of course it depends on when you go. How much time you have to waste. How much risk you want to take in finding a place.
> 
> A scooter needs a license. The smallest need an A the more powerful a B. If you have an IDP then you have a B. Buying won't be possible since you won't have residence. Plus the insurance issues.


Thank you very much for the kind reply.
I looked it up in a bit more detail but it comes to about 500 euros a month for a single room.. is that okay? I am in a bit of a rush really as I have to decide by mid april..

It is great that it is made clear that I must rent one! I have a Korean drivers licence which is an IDP (according to wikipedia), in which case I can rent a B type? Sorry to keep bothering you, but do you know what kind of cost is reasonable for this?

Thanks again

Yours
Hee-Won


----------



## NickZ

An IDP would be a translation of your Korean license that you carry along with your license. Normally you get the IDP at home before you travel abroad. Maybe the consulate in the UK can provide one for you . I've no idea who controls IDPs in South Korea. 

If you have the IDP then yes it's like having an Italian (EU?) B . You can drive a car or ride a scooter. If you don't have the IDP and get stopped the police may accept your Korean license but they don't have to without the IDP.


----------

